# Vocal Processors - which one to choose?



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking at a vocal processor. Price range is 300.

pretty much in between on 3 units by the 3 big players.

- digitech vocalist live 4 (used locally for a decent price)
- Boss ve-20
- Tc helicon voicelive play (voicelive 2 would be nice but its wAy more $$$ and too big)

So what experience do any of you guys have with any of these units? 

What would you choose? and why?


I was more interested in the boss and TC units as their reputation and sound quality I thought to be superior. I haven't really cared for much digitech stuff i've tried in the past. I just happened to see the digigtech unit used so I included it.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

For use in the studio? Tons of great VSTs.
For live use? I liked the TC stuff best.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes this would be for live use.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Do you use a sound man?

What do you use for PA?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

no sound man. PA is a powered mixer (phonic 740 iirc) and 2 x 15" Wharfdale speakers.

I guess alternatively I could build a better PA for a bit more dough. I also have a 14 ch non powered board. Saw a nice lexicon multi verb on kijiji cheaper than the processors.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, certainly improving the PA is the most fundamental way to make vocals sound better, but even a small powered mixer will usually allow you to insert a processor and if you can insert a pedal, you can probably use something that will sound better in a rack unit.

I have a Midiverb IV that I think I paid $250 or $300 for and the sounds are quite good and varied.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

if you are going to use it live and want to use the harmony voices i think the digitech is the one to pick. 
i have a ve-20 and it works well and sounds very good how ever i have to set the key when using the harmony settings....i can set up a patch for each key but that's a pain.....especially if you want different fx as well

the digitech allows you to run a guitar through it and it sets the harmonies according to the chords being played...iirc there are some fx for the guitar as well.....i believe you can also set the key manually if that's your preference.

the tc unit has a built in mike that hears the room sound to set the harmonies.....not sure how well that would track on a stage.....

cheers
ets


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I just purchased a TC Helicon GTX Voice Live Play. I have toyed around with it as I am only a hobbyist but I am impressed with what it can do; even for my voice.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll suggest the TC Helicon VoiceTone Mic Mechanic. It's very subtle but it does a very good job of adding dynamics, the pitch correction is great and I'm talking about very subtle pitch issues. So a good singer can become a great singer with it. Won't fix a bad singer.

Check this out

[video=youtube;GCphLf5Efds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCphLf5Efds[/video]


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

I also have the gtx from Tc and it probably sounds more realistic than the others. It also uses your guitar for getting the harmony right


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I use an ol' TC Helicon Create (not xt).
That way I can control MY sound, vocals in a rehearsal setting & easy for live use. 10 presets of basic delay/drives/mod & verbs. Pick them up cheap for about $100 on internet classifieds.


----------

